
EU introduces a cyber security IoT standard to protect its citizens - Prototype_
https://mender.io/blog/eu-introduces-a-cyber-security-iot-standard-to-protect-its-citizens
======
unrznbl
It would be helpful if products could have a label stating that it complies to
the standard. I know that's tricky in terms of how to ensure the label is
accurate/correct/not just printed.

